# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Bebek katili Öcalan'ı kimler astırmadı?

## turukbil

ücalan'ı kurtaranlar 


Kanlı terör örgütü PKK'nın elebaşısı Abdullah ücalan'ın idamıyla ilgili olarak TBMM'ye gelen dosyaya hangi milletvekilleri "red" oyu vererek karşı çıktı, hangileri "kabul" oyu vererek ücalan'ı idamdan kurtardı. Bunları, Meclis tutanaklarından alınan belgelerle yayınlıyoruz 

Türkİye Büyük Millet Meclisi'nde MHP dışındaki tüm siyasi parti milletvekillerinden çoğu Bebek katili ücalan'ı asılmaktan kurtaran yasaya kabul oyu verdiler. Demokratik bir Meclis'te yapılan oylama sonucunda da red oylarının yetersiz kalması idam yasasının kaldırılmasına neden oldu. Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan'ın, MHP'ye "Apo'yu asamadınız" suçlamalarına verilecek en güzel yanıt Meclis tutanaklarından alınan bu belgelerdir. O dönemde milletvekili olmayan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, Meclis locasından AKP'li 53 milletvekiline talimat verip, kabul oyu kullandırarak ücalan'ı asılmaktan kurtarmaya fiili olarak önayak oldu. 
İşte tarihi oylamada kullanılan oylar ve renkleri: 

İdamın kaldırılması için "kabul" oyu kullanan DSP milletvekilleri 

Tayyibe Gülek Melda Bayer M.Zeki Sezer Uluç Gürkan Ayşe Gürocak Aydın Tümen Hikmet Uluğbay Mustafa Ural Ertuğrul Kumcuoğlu Sebahat Vardar Hasan Macit Ali Rahmi Beyreli Hayati Korkmaz Orhan Ocak Sadık Kırbaş Hasan Erçelebi Mehmet Kocabatmaz Ali Ahmet Ertürk şadan şimşek Necati Albay Hasan Akgün Fadlı Ağaoğlu Ziya Aktaş Nami üağan Yücel Erdener Ahmet Güzel Osman Kılıç Necdet Saruhan Sulhiye Serbest Masum Türker Erdoğan Toprak Güler Aslan Saffet Başaran Mehmet üümen şükrü Sina Gürel Hasan Metin Atilla Mutman Rahmi Sezgin Necdet Tekin Fikret Tecer Ahmet Arkan M.Emrehan Halıcı Emin Kara İsmail Bozdağ Nazif Topaloğlu ş.Ramis Savaş M.Cengiz Güleç Fevzi Aytekin B.Fırat Dayanıklı Hikmet Sami Türk ümer üstünkol Fikret ünlü Hasan Suna Erol Karan 

İdamın kaldırılması için "kabul" oyu kullanan DYP milletvekilleri 

Tansu üiller Sevgi Esen M. Halit Dağlı M.Nedim Bilgiç Mahmut Bozkurt İsmat Attila Musa Konyar Ahmet İyimaya Yıldırım Akbulut S.Arıkan Bedük Mehmet Baysarı Salih üelen Hasan Ekinci Ali Rıza Gönül A. Oktay Güner İlyas Yılmazyıldız Necati Yöndar Yahya üevik Necmi Hoşver Mustafa ürs Teoman üzalp Oğuz Tezmen Nevfel şahin A. Mehmet üay M.Kemal Aykurt Mehmet Gözlükaya Nurettin Atik M. Salim Ensarioğlu Salih Sümer Mustafa Eren Ayvaz Gökdemir Mehmet Sadri Yıldırım Burhan Kara Rasim Zaimoğlu Hakkı Töre Mehmet Dönen Ramazan Gül Turhan Güven Hayri Kozakçıoğlu Nurhan Tekinel Hasan Ufuk Söylemez Süha Tanık Yıldırım Ulupınar Mehmet Gölhan M.Ali Yavuz İsmail Karakuyu Rıza Akçalı Metin Kocabaş Mehmet Sağlam Metin Musaoğlu Veysi şahin İbrahim Yazıcı Mümtaz Yavuz Nevzat Arcan Kemal Kabataş Erdoğan Sezgin Takiddin Yarayan Kadir Bozkurt Nihan İlgün Enis Sülün Ali şevki Erek Eyüp Aşık Ali Naci Tuncer Necmettin Cevheri Hacı Filiz Faris üzdemir Saffet Kaya 



İsmail Cem İbrahim Y. Bildik Ali Tekin İsmet Vursavuş Gaffar Yakın Gönül Saray Alphan Oğuz Aygün Esvet üzdoğu Ahmet S. Sayın Metin şahin Halit Dikmen Tamer Kanber M. Güven Karahan Mustafa Karslıoğlu Abdülsamet Turgut Mahmut Erdir Ali Ilıksoy Evliya Parlak Ali Günay Edip üzgenç Akif Serin İstemihan Talay Erol Al Perihan Yılmaz Doğan Bülent Ersin Gök H.Hüsamettin üzhan Bahri Sipahi Cahit Savaş Yazıcı Burhan Bıçakçıoğlu Salih Dayıoğlu Hakan Tartan Kemal Vatan üetin Bilgir M.Hadi Dilekçi Nural Karagöz Halil üalık M.Turhan İmamoğlu Hasan Gülay M.Cihan Yazar M. Kemal Tuğmaner Tunay Dikmen Zeki Eker Eyüp Doğanlar Tarık Cengiz şenel Kapıcı Metin Bostancıoğlu Ahmet Zamantılı Hasan üzgöbek Mehmet Y. ünal Hasan Gemici C. Tufan Yazıcıoğlu Faruk Demir 

İdamın kaldırılması için "kabul" oyu kullanan Saadet Partisi milletvekilleri 

Rıza Ulucak Latif üztek A. Cemil Tunç Fahrettin Kukaracı Sacit Günbay Ahmet Sünnetçioğlu Hüseyin Karagöz Ali Oğuz Osman Yumakoğulları Bahri Zengin A. Sever Aydın Fethullah Erbaş Oğuzhan Asiltürk Yaşar Canbay M. Niyazi Yanmaz Musa Demirci Temel Karamollaoğlu Mehmet Bekaroğlu Mustafa Kamalak Hüsamettin Korkutata 

İdamın kaldırılması için "kabul" oyu kullanan AKP milletvekilleri 

Dengir Mir Fırat Sait Açba Mahmut Göksu Mehmet üzyol Akif Gülle İsmail üzgün Zeki Ergezen Mahfuz Güler şükrü ünal İsmail Alptekin Faruk üelik Mehmet Altan Ertuğrul Yalçınbayır Osman Aslan Nurettin Aktaş Tevhit Karakaya Ali Er Abdülkadir Aksu Mustafa Baş Ali Coşkun Hüseyin Kansu Mehmel Ali şahin Nevzat Yalçıntaş Abdullah Gül Salih Kapusuz Mehmet Vecdi Gönül Osman Pepe Remzi üetin üzkan üksüz Avni Doğan Ali Sezal Sabahattin Yıldız Eyüp Fatsa Musa Uzunkaya Ahmet Nurettin Aydın Abdüllatif şener M.Ergün Dağcıoğlu Yahya Akman Zülfikar İzol Maliki Ejder Arvas Hüseyin üelik İlyas Arslan Mehmet üiçek Ramazan Toprak Kemal Albayrak Abdullah Veli Seyda 

İdamın kaldırılması için "kabul" oyu kullanan Bağımsızlar 

Cemil üiçek Numan Gültekin Mehmet Ağar Mail Büyükerman Mustafa Yılmaz Rıdvan Budak Zafer Güler Mustafa Düz M.Ali İrtemçelik İhsan üabuk H.Fehmi Konyalı Cemil üiçek Numan Gültekin Mehmet Ağar Mail Büyükerman Mustafa Yılmaz Rıdvan Budak Zafer Güler Mustafa Düz M.Ali İrtemçelik İhsan üabuk H.Fehmi Konyalı Cemil üiçek Numan Gültekin Mehmet Ağar Mail Büyükerman Mustafa Yılmaz Rıdvan Budak Zafer Güler Mustafa Düz M.Ali İrtemçelik İhsan üabuk H.Fehmi Konyalı 

İdamın kaldırılması için "kabul" oyu kullanan ANAP milletvekilleri 

Mesut Yılmaz Mehmet Ali Bilici Musa üztürk Halil İbrahim üzsoy Yaşar Eryılmaz Celal Esin Nejat Arseven Birkan Erdal Yücel Seçkiner Cengiz Aydoğan Cengiz Altınkaya Yüksel Yalova Edip Safder Gaydalı Kenan Sönmez Beyhan Aslan Nurettin Dilek Abdülbaki Erdoğmuş Seyyit Haşim Haşimi Sebğatullah Seydaoğlu Evren Bulut İ. Yaşar Dedelek Mustafa Taşar Mecit Pürüzbeyoğlu Hakkı Oğuz Aykut Levent Mıstıkoğlu Erkan Mumcu R. Kazım Yücelen Bülent Akarcalı Ahat Andican Aydın Ayaydın şamil Ayrım Mehmet F. Fırat Ediz Hun Yılmaz Karakoyunlu Cavit Kavak Emre Kocaoğlu Nesrin Nas Sühan üzkan şadan Tuzcu Işın üelebi Sümer Oral Işılay Saygın Rıfat Serdaroğlu İlhan Aküzüm Murat Başesgioğlu Cemal üzbilen Sefer Ekşi Mehmet Keçeciler Miraç Akdoğan Ahmet Tevfik üzal Ekrem Pakdemirli Ali Doğan Süleyman üelebi ümer Ertaş Hasan üzyer Erkan Kemaloğlu şükrü Yürür Sefer Koçak Ahmet Kabil Ersin Taranoğlu Mehmet üakar Yaşar Topçu Ali Kemal Başaran Eyyüp Cenap Gülpınar Kamran İnan Lütfullah Kayalar Ataullah Hamidi Burhan İsen M. Salih Yıldırım Zeki üakan Ali Güner Yaşar Okuyan (Katılmadı ancak oyu vekaleten kullanıldı) 

İdamın kaldırılmasına "red" oyu kullanan MHP milletvekilleri 

Devlet Bahçeli M. Metanet üulhaoğlu Ali Halaman A. Fatin üzdemir Hasari Güler Abdülkadir Akcan Mehmet Telek Nidai Seven Adnan Uçaş Mehmet Arslan Koray Aydın şefkat üetin Sedat üevik Ali Işıklar Abdurrahman Küçük Hayrettin üzdemir Mustafa Cihan Paçacı şevket Bülent Yahnici Osman Müderrisoglu Tunca Toskay Nesrin ünal Bekir Ongun Orhan Bıçakçıoğlu Ali Uzunırmak Aydın Gökmen Hüseyin Kalkan Hüseyin Arabacı Ibrahim Halil Oral Ersoy üzcan Süleyman Coşkuner Burhan Orhan Orhan şen Hakkı Duran Irfan Keleş Salih Erbeyin Ali Keskin Mustafa Gül Mihrali Aksu Mücahit Himoğlu Ismail Köse Cezmi Polat Mehmet Ay Ali üzdeemir Mehmet Hanifi Tiryaki Mustafa Yaman Bedri Yaşar Süleyman Turan üirkin Mehmet şandır Mehmet Nuri Tarhan Osman Gazi Aksoy Mustafa Zorlu Yalçın Kaya Hidayet Kılınç Enis üksüz Cahit Tekelioğlu Ahmet üakar Mehmet Gül Nazif Okumuş Esat üz Bozkurt Yaşar üztürk Mehmet Pak Mustafa Verkaya Yusuf Kırkpınar Ahmet Kenan Tanrıkulu Oktay Vural Arslan Aydar Mehmet Serdaroğlu Sabahattin üakmakoğlu Hasan Basri üstünbaş Ramazan Mirzaoğlu Meral Akşener Cumali Durmuş Kemal Köse Faruk Bal Ali Gebeş Mustafa Sait Gönen Hasan Kaya Basri Coşkun Namık Hakan Durhan Hüseyin Akgül Ali Serdengeçti Mehmet Kaya Nevzat Taner Metin Ergun İsmail üevik Mükremin Taşkın Mükerrem Levent Cemal Enginyurt Yener Yıldırım Osman Fevzi Zihnioğlu Ahmet Aydın Vedat üınaroğlu Hüsnü Yusuf Gökalp Lütfi Ceylan Reşat Doğru Nail üelebi Muzaffer üakmaklı Armağan Yılmaz Ayhan üevik Ahmet Erol Ersoy Mesut Türker şuayip üşenmez Ismail Hakkı Cerrahoğlu Kürşat Eser Sadi Somuncuoğlu şaban Kardeş Hasan üalış Osman Durmuş Abbas Bozyel İlhami Yılmaz Mehmet Nacar Birol Büyüköztürk Mehmet Kundakçı Müjdat Karayerli Bekir Aksoy Vahit Kayırıcı Recai Yıldırım 

Iste gercekler ortada, desteklediginisin partilerin durumlari ortada, artik arkadaslar size kalmis birsey....

----------

